# TacT Ambiophonics digital processor



## PT800 (Feb 19, 2008)

A few days ago I came across a company called TacT. I have been reading about their TacT-Ambiophonics processor. I had previously read an article about positioning the L/R speakers only 20~30* apart, as viewed from the seating position. Which it said it reduces cross talk going to our ears from the two channels.

Has anyone had any experience with this processor? Or played around with ambiophonics at all?

In my previous (last) home in the States, even though my mains were spread on a 60* triangle, I still had 58" from those speakers to the side walls. That gave me a tremendous soundstage in width, depth. And that is what they claim setting up speakers only 30* apart producing 150~180* soundstage. Obviously, only 30* angle would leave twice as much distance to the side walls as compared to a 60* angle. 
But as I remember of the TacT article, that 180* stage was using 2 rear channels as well.


----------



## Kal Rubinson (Aug 3, 2006)

This is the source: http://www.ambiophonics.org/


----------



## GranteedEV (Aug 8, 2010)

I think for ambiophonics, you really need an actual phyiscal divider between your speakers.

...either way, before you go and shell out the big money for some high end unit like TACT, consider a miniAMBIO

http://www.ambio4you.com/ambiophonic-processors/miniambio


----------



## PT800 (Feb 19, 2008)

I never said I was going to buy one. I was only asking if anyone had any experience with one.
Over the years I've seen many things hyped in electronics that left something to be desired.


----------



## Roger Dressler (Aug 1, 2009)

GranteedEV said:


> I think for ambiophonics, you really need an actual phyiscal divider between your speakers.


It does not need the barrier. The cross cancellation does that. >>RACE (Recursive Ambiophonic Crosstalk Elimination)<<


----------



## PT800 (Feb 19, 2008)

Roger Dressler said:


> It does not need the barrier. The cross cancellation does that. >>RACE (Recursive Ambiophonic Crosstalk Elimination)<<


I just wonder how good it works. As it is right now, I certainly have no problem with how my current system sounds, especially in stereo. That RACE would really have to out do my system before I would put down another $2500.


----------



## Roger Dressler (Aug 1, 2009)

PT800 said:


> I just wonder how good it works. As it is right now, I certainly have no problem with how my current system sounds, especially in stereo. That RACE would really have to out do my system before I would put down another $2500.


You can listen to some before.after clips *here*. They advise the speakers should be closer together, and that even then, tweaking the various parameters would optimize further.


----------



## Kal Rubinson (Aug 3, 2006)

PT800 said:


> I just wonder how good it works. As it is right now, I certainly have no problem with how my current system sounds, especially in stereo. That RACE would really have to out do my system before I would put down another $2500.


There are less expensive alternatives to the TacT from http://www.ambio4you.com/


----------

